# The Joint Maker -- Popular Woodworking



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Saw this Horizontal Router Table/Jig in the February 2004 issue of Popular Woodworking and thought I would put some more cabinet shop cut-offs to work.










Sliding tops work pretty slick, just need to make some of the clamps mentioned in the article and I'll be able to put it to work.

Only thing I don't like is the way the router bit 'arcs' so badly. Whole table has to be offset to the right in order to center the bit -- the higher the bit, the farther to the right the top has to go. I'll probably try making my own backing plate with slides/clamp-bolts on both sides and an allthread riser in the bottom center for raising/lowering the plate.

Long story short -- I'm getting a bit closer to trying some M&T joints.


----------

